# Cost of living and City Uni of HK



## koleraba (Feb 1, 2014)

Hello, 

am new to this forum and I have checked out the threads, but decided to post another one on the cost of living in HK. i am deciding whether or not to take up a PhD studies offer at City Uni of HK. I don't have much savings but they do offer 15,000 HK dollar s/ month. I guess that's not much, but am wondering if you can live on that. The UNi is in the Kowloon area right? Are the apartments there expensive? Thank you so much. (Also, any info on the City Uni of HK is greatly appreciated!)


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

You may find this site helpful. Cost of Living in Hong Kong. Prices in Hong Kong.


----------



## koleraba (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks very much. will have a look. best.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Good luck


----------

